# do i change my business name



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 28, 2014)

hi , just want some advice of photographers, im not sure wether to change my business name for the last 4 years i have called my photography pinkvoicephotography many people ask me why and i related it to because pink is my favorite colour and voice being a voice of a female when working on shoots, im wanting to be unique and diffrent to others, i was thinking of changing it to claire-louise but thiers so many people with the name, has anyone any ideas what i could do , my bf thinks i should change it , please let me know thankyou , happy to listen to new suggestions:blushing:


----------



## Braineack (Mar 28, 2014)

who cares?


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2014)

pinkvoice2010 said:


> hi , just want some advice of photographers, im not sure wether to change my business name for the last 4 years i have called my photography pinkvoicephotography many people ask me why and i related it to because pink is my favorite colour and voice being a voice of a female when working on shoots, im wanting to be unique and diffrent to others, i was thinking of changing it to claire-louise but thiers so many people with the name, has anyone any ideas what i could do , my bf thinks i should change it , please let me know thankyou , happy to listen to new suggestions:blushing:




Take the name of the street you live on and a pet's name. Boom!

Example:
Spruce Max
Photography


----------



## JoeW (Mar 28, 2014)

pinkvoice2010 said:


> hi , just want some advice of photographers, im not sure wether to change my business name for the last 4 years i have called my photography pinkvoicephotography many people ask me why and i related it to because pink is my favorite colour and voice being a voice of a female when working on shoots, im wanting to be unique and diffrent to others, i was thinking of changing it to claire-louise but thiers so many people with the name, has anyone any ideas what i could do , my bf thinks i should change it , please let me know thankyou , happy to listen to new suggestions:blushing:


There are a couple of thoughts in terms of naming a business (and they sometimes contradict).

1.  Use your name and say what you do (so people will know what the business is about).  So in that instance you'd be Claire Louise Photography.  Boring but very good for a small business.  Everyone gets that you're Claire Louise and you take pictures.  Or maybe it's Claire Louise Pet Photography--very clear and specific.

2.  Second approach is something unique and memorable.  Pink Voice absolutely qualifies.  Some people won't know what it is you do or who you are or will find it confusing (are you a fan of the group Pink?  You shoot vocal chords or singers?).  But it's distinctive, it's memorable and it's personal.  Furthermore, it sounds like it gets people to ask you "what do you do?" and that's a good thing--if it encourages people to contact you or engage you in conversation.  You're not going to get much work out of a business name.  You'll get it mostly out of  1. rep/referrals, 2. people seeing your work, or 3. people talking to you and liking what they hear.  So if Pink Voice gets them talking to you then that qualifies as #3.  Coming up with clever names that don't mean anything to you (Kaleidescope, Multiple Visions, Focused Images, Memories) may sound nice but if they don't do anything for you and they don't aid in the search then you're just guilty of trying to be too clever.  You aren't a company with a multi-million Euro ad budget.  So if you aren't going to go with your real name and what you do (Claire Louise Photography) and want a creative name, then make make it something that is personal to you or it captures how you feel about what you do.  PinkVoice sounds like that qualifies.

3.  Something that will get a lot of google hits or show up first in an index or search (in other words, your first criteria is how the name affects search or listings).  Examples would be "AAA Photography".  Or "X hits the spot photography".  Or "Number One UK Photography".  They could suck as names but they get you at the head of the alphabetized list or a very popular search item".

What is very crucial about picking a business name is:
--don't do something (or change) b/c a boyfriend or husband or dad or uncle says you should change (unless they're you're biggest client).  You aren't coming up with a name for your family members.
--don't change a lot.  There is value in branding and stability.  Someone will find your card or see your work, make a note of it and then 5 years later search for you (but you've changed your business name).  One of the dumbest things any business can do is to change their name frequently...that's what you do if you do NOT want to be found.


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2014)

I brain stormed here using my extensive knowledge of British names.

Yookay Photography
Meat Pie Pics
Banger's and Mash's Photos
Buck & Ham's Photos
God Save the Negatives!
London Bridge Camera Photography
Top Photo
Sir Photosalot
Ello Guvnah Photos


----------



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 28, 2014)

that sounds quite good, as i live on broadway could call it broadway photography ; ) love being inspired by other photographers thankyou for posting back


----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2014)

pinkvoice2010 said:


> that sounds quite good, as i live on broadway could call it broadway photography ; ) love being inspired by other photographers thankyou for posting back



I now get 10% of your profits as the cofounder of your company


----------



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 28, 2014)

thankyou very much you have helped me alot , so glad ive joined this forum , have look my website see what you think il be updating it soon, claire-louise wedding photographer , portait photographer eastmidlands


----------



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 28, 2014)

thankyou ; )


----------



## TWright33 (Mar 28, 2014)

Whispering Eye Photography


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> I brain stormed here using my extensive knowledge of British names.  Yookay Photography Meat Pie Pics Banger's and Mash's Photos Buck & Ham's Photos God Save the Negatives! London Bridge Camera Photography Top Photo Sir Photosalot Ello Guvnah Photos



Nutella Cinderella Design and Photo

But honestly, I would just use my name.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> who cares?


If you've nothing helpful to contribute, please contribute nothing.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

Your just down the road from me


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 28, 2014)

you have multiple spelling and grammatical mistakes on your web site.
you should get someone to review it.


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 29, 2014)

Seriously get your spelling/grammar checked. You seem to have no idea of when to use an apostrophe.
Alignment issues / font choice / font sizes / text overlapping each other
There are many, many errors ... not just a few (which would still be too many)
I would just move on if I came across this level of error in a website


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2014)

Website point again, I'm viewing on Opera, but for some reason there are two huge gaps at the bottom of each page between the main body and the tweet and then again between the tweet and the bottom of the page.


----------



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

thankyou , im just waiting to get someone to review it for me ; )


----------



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

as soon as i get the chance to update it and redo my website i will do , just finding time at the minute . i have got go and see someone soon to review my website . ; )


----------



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

wow you have some fab images, is flickr good to use .


----------



## pinkvoice2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

AceCo55 said:


> Seriously get your spelling/grammar checked. You seem to have no idea of when to use an apostrophe.
> Alignment issues / font choice / font sizes / text overlapping each other
> There are many, many errors ... not just a few (which would still be too many)
> I would just move on if I came across this level of error in a website



did you look at it through mobile or via web


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 29, 2014)

pinkvoice2010 said:


> did you look at it through mobile or via web



I think that's besides the point. Hire a freelance copy writer.


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 30, 2014)

pinkvoice2010 said:


> AceCo55 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously get your spelling/grammar checked. You seem to have no idea of when to use an apostrophe.
> ...



Via web


----------

